

Beware the Planners - bia
http://www.danpink.com/archives/2009/06/quote-of-the-day-beware-the-planners#comments

======
jleyank
From Pasteur: Fortune favors the prepared mind.

Be anal about planning - no, probably excessive. Plan for alternatives?
Critical. Absolutely critical. Those who play with money who thought the
bubble might burst did way, way better than those who got blindsided.

